# bottle neck



## Encolpius

Hello, what word do you use for the narrow part of a bottle? Do you use the neck or a different word? 

English: bottle *neck *
Hungarian: üveg*nyak* [neck]
Czech: *hrdlo *láhve [throat]


----------



## OneStroke

Standard Chinese: 瓶頸/瓶颈 píngjǐng (bottle-neck)
Cantonese: 樽頸/樽颈 zeon1 geng2 (bottle-neck)


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek we call it *«λαιμός»* [le'mos] (masc.) --> _neck, throat_ < Classical Greek masc. noun *«λαιμός» laimós* --> _neck, throat, gullet_ with obscure etymology (some philologists see a possible link with the archaic & poetic neuter noun *«λαῖτμα» laîtmă* --> _depth_).


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew
צוואר בקבוק tzvar bakbuk; tzavar is neck, tzvar is the form it takes when is attached to something.


----------



## porkkanaraaste

Finnish
Pullon *kaula *(neck).


----------



## Awwal12

Encolpius said:


> Hello, what word do you use for the narrow part of a bottle? Do you use the neck or a different word?
> 
> English: bottle *neck *
> Hungarian: üveg*nyak* [neck]
> Czech: *hrdlo *láhve [throat]



In Russian it's a "bottle *little throat*" (буты́лочное го́рлышко), much like in Czech.


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: flessenhals (bottles' throat [front side of the neck]).


----------



## mark8888

In Bangla 
It is " সংকীর্ণ"


----------



## ESustad

Portuguese doesn't distinguish between 'neck/throat' and 'bottleneck.'  I've only seen _gargalo_ for either one.

French, Portuguese, and Spanish drop the 'neck,' and use just a variant on 'bottle' to describe a traffic jam.  (Fr. _embouteillage_, Pt. _engarrafamento_, Sp. _embotellamiento_.)


----------



## ancalimon

In Turkish we say "şişenin ağzı" : "mouth of the bottle"

şişe: bottle
ağız: mouth


----------



## Gavril

Slovene _zastoj_ "bottleneck" from _zastajati_ "to stagnate"

The literal "neck of a bottle" is _vrat steklenice_ or _grlo steklenice_, where _vrat_ = neck and _grlo_ = throat. I don't know if this phrase is used figuratively or not.


----------



## إسكندراني

In Arabic it's always been عنق _'unuq_ (neck).


----------



## ThomasK

ancalimon said:


> In Turkish we say "şişenin ağzı" : "mouth of the bottle"
> 
> şişe: bottle
> ağız: mouth


This reminds me: can you use it metaphorically too then?


----------



## arielipi

إسكندراني said:


> In Arabic it's always been عنق _'unuq_ (neck).


hebrew ענק *a*nak is a word for pendant


----------



## ancalimon

ThomasK said:


> This reminds me: can you use it metaphorically too then?



If you mean this bottleneck:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bottleneck

Then no. There is a specific word for that and it is:

darboğaz (narrow throat-neck)


----------



## ThomasK

Well, yes, that is one meaning of bottle-neck indeed. I had been thinking of any blockages (e.g., traffic) due to an oversupply, overflow, etc. But I am quite surprised you use different words. Don't you consider it the same reality? (Thanks !)


----------



## ancalimon

ThomasK said:


> Well, yes, that is one meaning of bottle-neck indeed. I had been thinking of any blockages (e.g., traffic) due to an oversupply, overflow, etc. But I am quite surprised you use different words. Don't you consider it the same reality? (Thanks !)



When we think of a bottleneck that is related with overflow (bottleneck : darboğaz), the Bosphorus comes to our mind probably because it's a narrow river that connect two seas. It's most probable that the Turks do not think of the mouth or neck of a bottle when they think of a bottleneck that's related with blockages.


----------



## Encolpius

German --- Flaschenhals [neck]
French --- goulot [it means the narrow part of the bottle]
Polish --- szyjka [neck]
Slovenian --- vrat [neck]
Lithuanian - kaklas [neck]
Ukrainian --- ши́йка [neck]
Rumanian --- gât [throat]
etc...


----------



## Grefsen

Encolpius said:


> German --- Flaschenhals [neck]


Almost the same in Norwegian:  *flaskehals
*
*flaske* (bottle) + *hals* (neck/throat)


----------



## mark8888

I am racking my brain and i cant think of anything other than "bottle neck" im in the States and that's how english speaking would describe it.

Mark Leroy, Ayrshire, OH


----------



## AutumnOwl

*Swedish:*
Similar to the German and Norwegian words:_* flaskhals. *_(There is a Swedish word _nacke_ but it means the nape, not the whole neck.)


----------



## Montesacro

Encolpius said:


> Hello, what word do you use for the narrow part of a bottle? Do you use the neck or a different word?
> 
> English: bottle *neck *
> Hungarian: üveg*nyak* [neck]
> Czech: *hrdlo *láhve [throat]



Italian: _collo di bottiglia _(_collo _= neck)

It can also be used figuratively.


----------



## shawkat

Arabic:

عُنُقُ الزُّجَاجة (unuku-zzujaaja ) (bottle neck)


----------



## ilocas2

Croatian:

*grlo boce/flaše* - throat of bottle
*vrat boce/flaše* - neck of bottle
*grkljan boce/flaše* - larynx of bottle


----------



## Dymn

The literal meaning:

Catalan: _coll d'ampolla_
Spanish: _cuello de botella
_
I think the most important figurative meaning would be in biology (when a population of a species reduces drastically and the ones who survived don't represent the genetic variation of the former population).

As for "traffic jam", there's _embotellament _(ca) / _embotellamiento _(es), but I think it's more common to say _embús _(ca) / _atasco _(es-ES). The WC _s'embussa _(ca) / _se atasca _(es) when it doesn't flush. There's also _congestió / congestión_, this word I think is more internationally known. And finally and simply, _cua _(ca) / _cola _(es), "queue", which literally means "tail".


----------



## 810senior

Japanese: bin-no kubi(the neck of the bottle)


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*Sardinian :* 

_Su tuju de s'ampulla_ (the neck of the bottle)
_Su tuju de su fiasche_ (the neck of the flask)


----------

